# folward,backwards then folward again



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok for the first time my story thred has died. :suicide: So I am deciding if I should try to bring it back to life or if I should move forward on to a story I have been thinking of for a while then moving back or not moving back at all. (I will go back unless I get people telling me not to go back) So what say you readers of heresy? :dunno:


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Folward?

at any rate you should always try to improve, I had a horrid story that was the precursor to my rather successful story "the Pleuric Chronicles" 

At look at me now! Picture sig, senior member, all sorts of good things, so yes I think you should.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

I do not type well while being yelled at. *sigh* well when you say yes you mean yes to go forward then back or reviving it?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Go forward, maybe include characters from the previous story as a nod to loyal readers.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

I could make it a prequel because the first story involves rebels and the second would be of draftees fighting chaos forces. Add a little twist the guard doesn't know about that happened on another continent. The only problem I have with it is that the new one was supposed to maybe be funny, because the idea was put the type of people you NEVER see on the battle field in the 40k universe. For example on would be a bubble headed girl who laughs a lot an was NOT born to be a soldier.


----------

